# Review: Fenix HL26R



## Budda (Jun 7, 2017)

Due to severe time limitations, this review is published with a reduced amount of writing, pics, data.

I received this light from BangGood.com for the review. Here’s the purchase link https://goo.gl/tCrFrp

The Fenix HL26R is a small (65x44x37 mm) plastic headlamp, with integrated headband mount and incorporated battery rechargeable (1600mAh Li-polymer battery) with micro USB port, and 2 beams: one throwy (XP-G2) and one flood (2 Nichia emitters).








































A comparison between the HL26R and the NU30CRI

















On the inside of the headband there’s a line of silicon like glue, that helps the grip.





Battery indicator





UI





Beamshots: half meter from the wall

























Output and runtime













My thoughts
The light is well made and finished.
I like the headband, and that the light has an integrated mount with several inclination positions available.
The battery indicator is easy to read and clear.
The throw beam is fine, but I'd like a higher output for the max continuously running high mode.
The flood beam has a good geometry, but not great tint and only 2 levels. Also, output intensity is a bit on the low side.
I like the FLAT regulation on all levels.
The HL26R is a cheap, simple but versatile headlamp. I’d like to see it come with a better output on the flood beam, level spacing and a NW tint.

Thanks to: AntoLed for the luxmeter and camera help.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Review: Fenix HP26R*

Interesting headlamp. Thanks for posting the review.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: Review: Fenix HP26R*

Hi Budda, thank you for your review. 

The product is named HL26R correct ?


----------



## Budda (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Review: Fenix HP26R*

THanks, fixed.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 11, 2017)

The formatting does not look correct, in either the app or in a web browser.

Does it display properly for you ?


----------



## Budda (Jun 11, 2017)

yes, I see it as usually see images here.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 11, 2017)

Appears to be fixed now ... strange ?


----------



## playwithme (Jun 12, 2017)

Good. Runners need the battery power indicator function


----------



## Loverofthelight (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Budda for the nice review! It is really a helpful headlamp features spot- and floodlight, I think.


----------

